# Suggestion, Rep points



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, Site Admin / Owner

Just a suggestion and maybe it has been brought up before, Dunno, didn't read all of the threads in the forum.

Anyway, the ability to give Reputation points or like a post.

I have read a bunch of posts that I have found very good by some of the members and instead of replying just to say "good post", the ability to like a post or give that member rep points would be awesome.

:thumb:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe they decided not to do that so there wouldn't be any competition among the techs.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW, now that's a scary revelation.

Oh well

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not real sure if that's the only reason, so wait until someone else replies.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The idea has been brought up several times under several different managements . . the short story is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can use the star system in Rate Thread.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Old Rich said:


> The idea has been brought up several times under several different managements . . the short story is that the disadvantages outweigh the advantages


the only disadvantage I can see is like "Flight Sim Guy" stated, Competition, which I could understand if people were getting paid to be here, but, with it being a completely Volunteer thing, I guess I just dont get it, but, hey, thats just me.

Eitherway, I enjoy it here and will continue to contribute when and where I can.  I'll just post Great post when I see one. 



Corday said:


> You can use the star system in Rate Thread.


This is good for an exceptionally good thread, especially one that stumps people or causes a nice debate but it doesn't honor the person that gives a great reply.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

> I'll just post Great post when I see one.


And when you get a honest Thank you ! You will fully understand why these great people keep helping


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess we like it the way it is and don't want to chance messing it up.  We're glad to have you, and don't be afraid to make more suggestions.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, You asked for it. LOL

One more coming up


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> And when you get a honest Thank you ! You will fully understand why these great people keep helping


Yep, they aren't doing it for the fame.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have seen it on other forums and it gets childish over who gets the most, much nicer for someone to say thanks with no pressure to do so, and if they don't well you just move on,there are always nice folks around who will


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

As usual, Joe explains it better than anyone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think you may flatter me to much


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

joeten said:


> I think you may flatter me to much


Probably, but we enjoy doing it...:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Glaswegian said:


> Probably, but we enjoy doing it...:grin:


Yep. :grin:


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rep points would never work. The OP would get all the points because everybody knows it's not important who gives the right answer, it's only important who asks the right questions


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Good argument, Albert. :thumb: I agree; you can't have a good answer unless you ask the right question.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for me is seeing *Solved* added to the thread - but when you've managed to help someone, they usually say "Thanks" anyway.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Tomken15 said:


> Thanks for me is seeing *Solved* added to the thread - but when you've managed to help someone, they usually say "Thanks" anyway.


I am so looking forward to that ! :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> I am so looking forward to that ! :grin:


Speaking of which, how is your training coming? I know your posts are climbing up the wall.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys/gals are hilarious to watch.

No worries though, Thanks for the replies


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Speaking of which, how is your training coming? I know your posts are climbing up the wall.


Very well Thank you for asking :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You bet.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This question is brought up every so often. The answer is and, I think always will be "no".

My personal reasoning is thus: Techsupportforum.com is about answers and solutions to technical problems all end users have. Though TSF attempts to hold a more faithful community than some other computer support forums, the community here is tertiary, built around the primary purpose intended for comfort and friendliness to cushion the typically robotic experience of tech support.

In communities where the bottom line is everyone in it, rather than how they're served, a reputation system makes more sense as people interact on a more personal scale, in an environment that's designed for fun. At TSF, we would like as efficient of a system as possible in getting a user from their problem to a solution and tacking on more community-oriented features may hinder that process in some way or another, even if it's indirect. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

TSF has a pretty good community interaction but no one is required to participate that is part of what makes it a good community


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

joeten said:


> TSF has a pretty good community interaction but no one is required to participate that is part of what makes it a good community


I understand that TSF has it, but it's not the purpose/point of TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Primary and secondary run quite nicely though lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

joeten said:


> Primary and secondary run quite nicely though lol


Yep. It wouldn't be TSF without the community.  But I think points would take the community away, not add to it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That you get no argument about from me


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I just ate a 1/2 box of Girl Scout Cookies. I NEVER eat sweets. They were on my desk and I just kept picking up and eating before I knew it 1/2 the box was gone  I have a sugar rush and want a glass of milk ! 
Bet that gains me Points for the day 
Champion Cookie Eater


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> I just ate a 1/2 box of Girl Scout Cookies. I NEVER eat sweets. They were on my desk and I just kept picking up and eating before I knew it 1/2 the box was gone  I have a sugar rush and want a glass of milk !
> Bet that gains me Points for the day
> Champion Cookie Eater


Huh? Oh, right. Sarla. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can eat a lot of this stuff Scottish Recipes: Scottish Shortbread Recipe


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And washed down with an Isley single malt.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

See, Sarla! Look what you started! Now they're talking about food! Disreputable!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is a peat based water then no I don't like the back taste Islay Single Malt Whisky and Distilleries on the Isle of Islay Submenu Page like Laphroaig


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No now we are talking usquebaugh water of life


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Way to send this topic way off course.

I'll take a Single Malt Scotch if anyoone wants to share.


```
\       /
 \     /
  \___/
```
I brought my glass


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Will this do Glenlivet 25 Year Old / XXV : Buy Online - The Whisky Exchange


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Tomshawk said:


> Way to send this topic way off course.
> 
> I'll take a Single Malt Scotch if anyoone wants to share.
> 
> ...


No way, this is totally on course.:dance: (BG is gonna show up soon).:hide:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Now what rep points would you give Glenlivet


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

joeten said:


> Now what rep points would you give Glenlivet


1,000,000,000

:angel:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

never had that one Rich. Will have to look up.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Never tried that one but it was made for a village in England Sheep Dip Pure Malt Scotch Whisky - scotchwhisky.net but I won't hold it against them


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the name, LOL


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Good Islay, You can buy a half bottle to try


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok guys lets move this discussion here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f36/scotch-whisky-discussion-685865.html#post4034698


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to disrupt the conversation, but I just wanted to say that I agree with not implementing the rating system because it does primarily turn the forum into a popularity contest. I used to be part of forums that had that and... I have to admit I did get sucked into that whole gimmick! xD

However, this I find more relaxing and I place I come to whenever I got free time to see if there's any assistance/advice I can pass along! That's what makes it so appealing in my opinion...


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

helios19 said:


> Sorry to disrupt the conversation, but I just wanted to say that I agree with not implementing the rating system because it does primarily turn the forum into a popularity contest. I used to be part of forums that had that and... I have to admit I did get sucked into that whole gimmick! xD
> 
> However, this I find more relaxing and I place I come to whenever I got free time to see if there's any assistance/advice I can pass along! That's what makes it so appealing in my opinion...


Tuche

Kuddos

Excellent Post!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not interrupting or disrupting we go off course and now we are going back on so thanks


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

It's good to go off course every now and then... reminds us that we're having fun! :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

helios19 said:


> It's good to go off course every now and then... reminds us that we're having fun! :grin:


Ditto! :dance::grin:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> See, Sarla! Look what you started! Now they're talking about food! Disreputable!


Works every time :grin: I really did eat all those cookies. At work. Now home and don't want dinner lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey! We just got back on topic! Leave it alone.


----------

